
Ask HN: Deleted FB account before GDPR, now what? - gtirloni
Where can I request them do delete everything they got on me?
======
anticensor
Recreate your account using same email but with a different password, then
file a formal erasure request on newly created account. That will result in
deletion of both old and new accounts due to how Facebook's shadow profiling
works.

